# cd rack



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So I'm looking for plans or pictures of a cd rack, if you have something that would be of help that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

just try the "photo" search option on Google / Yahoo or any search engine........ it'd help you with the Pics anyway


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

hands made for wood said:


> So I'm looking for plans or pictures of a cd rack, if you have something that would be of help that would be awesome, thanks.



Over the years, I have seen cool cd/dvd racks simply made from a piece of wood with grooves cut in it... so an edge just fits in it, but don't fall out. Free formed racks, curved, etc. with grooves horizontally across it, hanging on the wall... looked really COOL.

Would just need a little experimentation with cuts & dept, etc. to get it.

On my website there are a couple of small cabinets for cd/dvd's.
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxunusual.html


----------

